# Check out this band...



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

A local band called "Sure Shot" from Waterdown, Ontario and their first release is called _The Sure Shot EP_ and I bought it and it is really good. Their sound is like The Police, and if you like The Police you'll dig these guys.

http://myspace.com/sureshot


----------

